# [Solved] Device drivers for AMD Athlon 64 x2 system

## Astronome

I'm reconfiguring the kernel on my AMD Athlon 64 x2 system, and I'm curious about some of these options under device drivers. I've never seen some of them until reading through pappy's old website and it's not clear from the help text what I should select.

Under I2C support, I2C hardware bus support, I have "Intel 82801 (ICH/PCH)" selected. Should I set this to "AMD 756/766/768/8111 and nVidia nForce" or "AMD 8111" instead? The chipset for my mobo is 780G, but I don't see an option specifically for that.

Under character devices, hardware random number generator core support, I have "VIA HW Random Number Generator support" selected. I'm thinking this should probably be "AMD HW Random Number Generator support" instead, but the help text says it's only for AMD 76x-based mobos. Is this close enough, or should I stick with the default?

Finally, under serial ATA and parallel ATA drivers, I have "AMD/NVidia PTA support" selected but also "Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support" and "Intel PATA old PIIX support." Is it safe to assume I only need the AMD one?Last edited by Astronome on Sun Mar 12, 2017 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

I think your hunches are correct, though unless you're hurting for memory, you can select more than one and the kernel will (usually) select the best driver.  Sometimes it will select the first, then that's not the right behavior...

I usually somewhat make my kernel somewhat generic so I can swap between machines in case one has problems.

Make sure you keep the old one available in case you zap something you do need, and need a rescue.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Astronome,

I don't think you have a hardware random number generator. 

If you have an I2C bus, it will be AMD.

Please post the output of 

```
lspci -nn
```

----------

## Astronome

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Please post the output of 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge [1022:9600]

00:02.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0) [1022:9603]

00:06.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2) [1022:9606]

00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1002:4391]

00:12.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

00:12.1 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller [1002:4398]

00:12.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

00:13.1 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller [1002:4398]

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller [1002:439c]

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller [1002:439d]

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384]

00:14.5 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller [1002:4399]

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration [1022:1200]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map [1022:1201]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller [1022:1202]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control [1022:1203]

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control [1022:1204]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Juniper XT [Radeon HD 5770] [1002:68b8]

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series] [1002:aa58]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet [1969:1026] (rev b0)

03:07.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster [1102:0007]

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Astronome,

I have one of those. The hardware random number generator is not fitted.

Asking google about our 

```
00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 3a) 
```

and the kernel 

shows that CONFIG_I2C: I2C support is required.

Reading the fine print, using the Vendor and Device IDs (1002:4385) shows that the sub option is

```
 lkddb pci 1002 4385 .... .... ...... : CONFIG_I2C CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 : drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-piix4.c # in 2.6.21
```

----------

## Astronome

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> I have one of those. The hardware random number generator is not fitted.

 

You mean there's no RNG on this board?

Thanks again for spotting that missing driver. I also found Debian GNU/Linux device driver check which is immensely helpful.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Astronome,

Correct.

----------

